# Health clubs/gyms near to palm Jumeirah??



## nathalie (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all, I wonder if anyone can help? I moved here a few months ago and Im looking to find a family health club/gym that is near Palm Jumeirah. In the UK we were members of places like David Lloyd and Next generation, but cant seem to see much like that here?
Ideally we want something with a gym, tennis, some social activity too, as its great way to start meeting people, get the kids doind tennis lessons etc..
hope someone can help as missing the gym!

many thanks


----------



## slimsim (Feb 15, 2009)

hey im looking for a gym nearby too can anyone help suggest?


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys - nice to meet you both, ive just moved to PJ too with my wife, and we used to be regulars at David Lloyd in the UK.

Have you checked out the actual health clubs that come with shoreline apartments ..? their gyms are OK. There are tennis courts at the Marina too I think.

Join Crest of Dubai? for the Palm exclusive forum too as people there seem to know alot

And if you find a decent non-shoreline gym in the meantime let me know happy to come along too (or for games of tennis if anyone fancies it!)


----------



## Dubai Hokie (Nov 27, 2008)

We live on the Palm as well in the Villas, so technically not allowed to use the gym at the Shoreline Apts. We joined Emirates Golf Club as non-golf members and have full use of the gym, tennis courts, clubhouse, pool, plus discounts on greens fees if we want to play golf. By joining Emirates GC, you also get full use of the Dubai Creek Golf Club as well.


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Dubai Hokie said:


> We live on the Palm as well in the Villas, so technically not allowed to use the gym at the Shoreline Apts. We joined Emirates Golf Club as non-golf members and have full use of the gym, tennis courts, clubhouse, pool, plus discounts on greens fees if we want to play golf. By joining Emirates GC, you also get full use of the Dubai Creek Golf Club as well.


Dubai Hokie, how much does non golf membership of the Emirates GC cost?


----------



## Dubai Hokie (Nov 27, 2008)

The "Family Club" membership which allows use of Pool, Tennis, Gym, Clubhouse, Golf Discounts, and 20% Food / Bev. Discount was AED12,000 for the year. They also gave us free tickets for the recent golf tournament for the week.

There are several other memberships available including "Just Gym" memberships which are less. The full Golf Memberships were sold out when we joined, but we don't play much golf, so the Family Club made the most sense for us anyway and we just pay as we play for the golf. 

Stop by the front desk at the club and they have a lot of brochures that you can take that explain the different memberships and costs. 

There are also a lot of member social functions if you are looking to meet new friends at the club and you can also bring guests.


----------



## edward123 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

I hear that there are some fantastic gyms on the Palm from what my friend has told me. Personal trainers are also available and there are usually notices within the gyms.

Also a friend of mine is interested in buying on a garden or signiture villa on the Palm? if anybody knows of any for sale at the moment i would appreciate the feedback?

Thanks, Edward - 050 916 6532


----------



## seena (Mar 24, 2009)

resort membership at the ritz carlton is great place for this. they have squash faclities, gym, tennis courts and also an area for kids. discount on food and bev as well. Why dont u give them a visit!!


----------

